# Html in Html einbinden?



## Silvana (30. August 2007)

Hallo ich bin noch ein Neuling deshalb diese etwas blöde Frage?

Ich habt mit Dreamwwaver eine HTML ohne Frames erstellt.
Frage ist es möglich in einem bestimmten Bereich z.B. in einer eben eine weitere HTML anzuzeigen und von dieser zur nächsten zugehen wobei diese immer in dieser ebene Angezeigt wird

Mit dank im voraus!


----------



## Layna (30. August 2007)

Hallo.
Wenn ich deinen Text richtig interpretiere willst du ein verhalten wie mit Frames haben, nur eben ohne frames?
Zwei möglichkeiten:
Javascript (mit dem Problem das es nicht jeder an hat -> ohne Javascript wird deine Seite nicht gehen) oder die Seiten mit PHP erstellen (Der Webserver muss dann natürlich PHP können).
Informationen zu den Methoden dazu findest du unter anderem hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-tutorials/264075-switch-case-fuer-contentwahl.html
und allgemein im PHP-Forum .

Layna


----------



## Silvana (30. August 2007)

Frage ich habe einfache html Seiten erstellt muß ich jetzt diese in php verwandeln


----------



## nero_85 (30. August 2007)

Hi! komm gerade aus dem PHP-Forum  :

1. Wenn du wirklich PHP verwenden willst, dann solltest du dir bewusst sein, dass du zuerst einen Webserver einrichten und PHP installieren solltest, bevor du das auf deinem eigenen PC ausprobieren kannst. Das ist aber nicht sehr schwer. Wie das geht, findest du bestimmt in den Tutorials.

2. Du musst schauen, dass dein Webspace-Anbieter auch PHP unterstützt.

3. Du musst nicht alles umschreiben, nur weil du PHP verwendest. Einfach die Datei-Endung auf .php ändern: zB index.html in index.php.

4. Alles weitere, wie du Inhalte mit PHP in eine Seite einbindest findest du ebenfalls in den Tutorials.

5. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber frag' mal im CSS-Forum nach. Ich glaube mit CSS geht das auch irgendwie. Bin mir aber nicht 100%-ig sicher.

mfg
Nero

zu Punkt 3: Wenn du Inhalte mit PHP einfügst, musst du in den Dateien die du in HTML geschrieben hast auf den Content reduzieren sprich du Löschst alles bis inklusive dem <body>-Tag und ab inklusive dem </body> Tag weg


----------



## schutzgeist (30. August 2007)

Schau dir mal iframes an.
Das sollte dich eigentlich für den Anfang schon weiter bringen und ist nicht so ein riesen Brocken, wie das ganze gleich in PHP umzusetzen 
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm


----------



## nero_85 (30. August 2007)

Naja! SO schwierig ist's nicht, wenns nur ums einbinden geht:

Die index.html in index.php umbenennen, und in den Inhaltsseiten den überschüssigen HTML-Teil entfernen (siehe mein voriger Beitrag)

Anschließend folgendes in die index.php dort einfügen, wo der Inhalt hin soll:


```
<?php

//WENN DIE INHALTSDATEIEN .php ALS DATEIENDUNG HABEN
$dateiendung=".php"; //wenn die Dateiendung zB. .html ist einfach .html statt .php schreiben

if($_GET['section'] != ""){ 
    $filename = $_GET['section'].$dateiendung; 
    if(file_exists($filename)){ 
        include($filename); 
    } 
        else{ 
               echo "Datei nicht gefunden"; 
        } 
} 
else{ 
    //echo "Text für die Startseite oder den Inhalt aus einer Datei Includen!"; 
     
    $filename = 'seitenname'.$dateiendung; //hier den Dateinamen der Inhaltsdatei angeben 
    if(file_exists($filename)){ 
        include($filename); 
    } 
}
?>
```

Und die Links dann wie folgt gestalten:


```
<!--Bei "seitenname" ist der Name der Inhaltsdatei OHNE Dateiendung gemeint.-->
<a href="index.php?section=seitenname">Inhalt1</a>
```

Bei diesem kleinen Script muss man nur darauf achten, dass die Inhaltsseiten alle die gleiche Dateiendung haben. Ansonsten läufts wunderbar würd ich sagen!


----------



## Silvana (30. August 2007)

wie muß ich den Pfad richtig angeben im iframe das es geht kommt bei mir immer seite kann nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## schutzgeist (30. August 2007)

poste mal deinen Quelltext.


----------



## nero_85 (30. August 2007)

1. Du musst hier im Forum deine Fragen ein bisschen präziser auslegen! Sprich nicht nur deine Frage hinklatschen, schließlich können wir nicht Hellsehen. D.h. du musst auch ein bisschen von deinem bisherigen Code posten, denn vielleicht war dein Ansatz richtig und es liegt nur am Syntax. 

2. Bitte achte ein wenig auf deine Rechtschreibung. Darunter fällt auch das Setzen von Satzzeichen und die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Die vorigen Punkte sind aber in der Netiquette (oder in den Nutzungsregeln, das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) auch nachzulesen. Nimm dir das bisschen Zeit und les' dir das mal ein wenig durch, wenn's geht. 

Und nun zu deiner Frage (soweit ich sie verstanden habe):

Wahrscheinlich hast du dem iFrame kein Ziel geliefert bzw. dem Link kein Ziel zugeordnet.
Ein Link, welcher eine Seite in einem Frame aufruft, muss auch immer den Namen des Frames enthalten. Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


```
<a href='deineSeite.html' target='zielframeName'>Dein Link</a>
```

mfg
Nero


----------



## Maik (30. August 2007)

nero_85 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Bitte achte ein wenig auf deine Rechtschreibung. Darunter fällt auch das Setzen von Satzzeichen und die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
> 
> Die vorigen Punkte sind aber in der Netiquette (oder in den Nutzungsregeln, das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) auch nachzulesen. Nimm dir das bisschen Zeit und les' dir das mal ein wenig durch, wenn's geht.


Es steht in der Netiquette unter Punkt 15.


----------

